# South Dakota Rainstorm



## goosenoose (Feb 18, 2009)

The next four days should be the fate of the migration being on schedule. South dakota is going to get a ton of rain all through the weekend into next week. Looks like the 15th will probably be go time hope so anyway. Any input? :bop:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Man, you are just like everyone eles. You have to just wait and see what the day brings. Alot of the 5-10 forcasts are a bunch of b.s. You will just have to see what the days bring. You have to move when you have to move. Its SPRING SNOWS!


----------



## mjschuette (Feb 24, 2005)

roll the dice, when was the last time the weather guys we're right? the way it looks now, next week end could be the X in southern sd


----------



## Snowgooseman__SD (Jan 22, 2010)

we lost alot of snow last night and today, i'm sure not dropping below freezing last night helped alot and so did this rain. there is another band on radar that looks like it could give us a good soakin. i'm still gonna say the 15th before much if anything shows up but i guess we will just play it by the day


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

I went 20 miles south and 20 miles west of sioux falls earlier today. a few bare spots in the snow, mostly south facing hill sides. i walked out into a few fields, and the snow is still 6" deep and rock solid. while the snow has gone down considerably, whats left is dense with moisture and very hard.


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

Is this rain chewing up the snow in eastern sd 
I keep looking at all kinds of maps and they all vary on the amounts on the ground 
is this rain going to make it possiable to hunt near Watertown this coming weekend and in to next week?
Any thoughts would be great do not want to make the long drive across borders for a big goose egg


----------



## dakotahonker (Feb 18, 2009)

Im going to say this weekend is going to be to early for snows at least around here in brookings. I would look for huntable numbers next weekend. We have a lot of snow to melt yet and what is left like said is packed hard and full of water. Its supposed to be cloudy here all week so im thinking we wont see to much melting going on till the sun comes out.


----------



## Feather Freeks 2 (Jan 13, 2009)

how far will the snow geese move in the rain? will they still travel a fair amount of distance? they have to be getting close to SD!!


----------



## bluegoose18 (Jan 9, 2008)

about 120ft per second 
thud :rollin:


----------

